# Another Vernon Day



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I will apologize in advance I left the camera at home but I brought the camera case with me DUH! With the warm weather we opted for one more combo trip before the season was just to cold to get out for the wife and kids. We took the wheelers and the rods out to vernon resevior for atv/fish combo trip. Headed out about 6:30 and arrived to the lake about 7:45 sure was cold and the wind made it worse! We gathered up our fishing gear and headed out to our spot. Today was a day I just wasn't going to be able to fish for myself, the wind was howling and it kept getting colder. The wind actually gave the lake a current toward the dam. I would toss out a minnow and it would float back into shore and tangle in sagebrush so will have to try this on another day with calmer water. It seamed that tangles were the order of the day and I spent more time fixing rigs then fishing. Only had a chance at 3 casts with fly and bubble and my wife lost one daredevil in the sagebrush. We did manage to catch 4 and took 2 home for our grandma who loves fish to have a fish dinner, my daughter thought it was cool to see daddy clean the fish. My wife couldn't stand the smell of the fish even 2x bagged in the cooler. She is now more appreciative to see me practice CPR so she can see the fish without the smell. The ATV riding was awesome we saw a fox, and some big bucks as well as doe's and little babies. One buck walked up within 50ft of us while we were stopped on this ridge, guess he didn't see us in orange so he was safe. That will probably be our early season camping destination just because it is within an hour of our house and the closest ride/fish combo avail...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you had a fun day orv. Too bad the minnow setup didnt work for ya there, but at least you caught some fish and had a good day ridin and enjoyin the scenery!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Windy or not, you still hooked up. I'm glad. And you got to get the ATV's dirty, too. Good job.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like a good, fun filled day with the family!


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Well that sounds like pretty darn fun day! Wheelers and fish are a hard combo to beat. I hear you on the wind too. I was running into the same problem out at Scofield. Maybe this long weekend will be better? I hope so. Congrats again on the fish!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Long weekend? Lucky bastages! I'll be right back at work on Friday. At least I get the turkey day off. :?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Long weekend? Lucky bastages! I'll be right back at work on Friday. At least I get the turkey day off. :?


Poor poor LOAH... Ill be thinking of you when Im out fishing Friday! 
:twisted: :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > Long weekend? Lucky bastages! I'll be right back at work on Friday. At least I get the turkey day off. :?
> ...


No fishing for LOAH on Friday ??? ....Yahoo !!! I stand a chanch of catching something !!!
LOAH has to work, LOAH has to work, LOAH has to work....ha ha ha ha....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

_*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*_

_/O ...I think I'm starting to feel a little "under the weather". :wink:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats the spirit LOAH! _/O pull one of these, then go do this --\O !


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We refer to them a "mental health days".... Can't you just feel it comming on now....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Actually, there's no way I could call in. Nobody can cover my position here. It's retarded since I can't always be healthy (but I seem to be), but every time I get someone trained as my backup, the company moves them to another area and they quit. 

So without me, none of those FedEx packages go anywhere. Lame. :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Don't worry LOAH...everything will be alright !!!!.. -)O(- -)O(- 

We'll be sure to give you a FISHING REPORT!!.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Loah, no one sends packages that day on hell friday anyway. You should be just fine to call in sick.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

As nice as it would be to skip a day for fishing, I don't want to screw everyone at work. I'd have to deal with it when I got back anyway. 

You guys take your cameras with you and show me what I missed.


----------

